# B5 S4 Brakes on a MKIV Jetta



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

Is this possible? I can get these for a rediculously good price... Please say yes







; No, but really what else would I need? I would have his calipers, ss lines, rotors, not sure about the carriers...


----------



## RUready (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: B5 S4 Brakes on a MKIV Jetta (urscrewed14)*

it would be more trouble than its worth


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: B5 S4 Brakes on a MKIV Jetta (RUready)*

why do you say this? If it's just because no one has done it, I don't care; I just want to know if its even possible...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: B5 S4 Brakes on a MKIV Jetta (urscrewed14)*

The S4 dual-piston calipers are similar in size to the R32 caliper. Your best bet is to use the OEM 13.1" R32 rotor cut for 5x100 bolt pattern and try using the S4 caliper with the R32 carrier. Chances are it won't match up 100%, so you'll have to design a shim or adapter to have it spaced appropriately for the rotor. You would not be able to use the 12.5" rotors because they are 5x112 bolt patten. And the carriers won't work either because the S4 steering knuckle is entirely different.


_Modified by phatvw at 8:51 AM 1-31-2007_


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: B5 S4 Brakes on a MKIV Jetta (phatvw)*

Thanks for the input, I'll probably try it out even if theres a little fabrication on my part...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

No.
The spacing on the spindle is different.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: B5 S4 Brakes on a MKIV Jetta (phatvw)*

Yup. Your 13.1" rotors vs my 12.5" S4 rotors. Plus the thickness on the rotors may be different. Then there's finding the rotors with the right bolt pattern 5x112 vs 5x100.
Also, I believe the carriers are built into the S4 calipers. Whereas the mk4 has separate carriers.
Mind as well just go for the R32.


----------

